# Ath10k Wifi Issues [solved]

## paleolithic

I'm able to to use wifi on the hybrid iso (which I'm using right now) and I can use ethernet on my newly compiled install.  The issue I'm have is that my wireless interface isn't showing up.  I believe it's a firmware issue but I'm pretty lost here so that may not be right.

lspci -k 

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e09a

        Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci

```

find /lib/modules -iname *ath10k*

```
/lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k

/lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k/ath10k_pci.ko

/lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k/ath10k_core.ko

```

what looks to me like relevant dmesg info

```
[    4.621221] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:03:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[    4.626934] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[    4.626937] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: could not fetch firmware file 'ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-5.bin': -2

[    4.626945] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-4.bin failed with error -2

[    4.626947] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: could not fetch firmware file 'ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-4.bin': -2

[    4.626953] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-3.bin failed with error -2

[    4.626955] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: could not fetch firmware file 'ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-3.bin': -2

[    4.626961] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-2.bin failed with error -2

[    4.626962] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: could not fetch firmware file 'ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-2.bin': -2

[    4.626969] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware.bin failed with error -2

[    4.626970] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: could not fetch firmware (-2)

[    4.626972] ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: could not fetch firmware files (-2)

```

full dmesg

http://pastebin.com/TBQxV4PL

I tried to install sys-kernel/ath10k-firmware from the mva overlay which looks to contain QCA9377 but it didn't seem to do anything.

Sorry if I'm missing something obvious here, but any help is appreciated.Last edited by paleolithic on Mon Jan 09, 2017 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You may check your kernel settings. Than you may check if you need a firmware, which seems to be a case. There were pages which explained which settings to use for wireless and how to set up the firmware thing e.g. wiki gentoo / wiki arch -linux ...

You may look up if somone shared a working kernel config for your wireless card for any linux distro.

I prefer the newest availabe kernel, afaik kernel.org stable release.

----------

## awdas

I had the problem, updating the firmware fixed it.

----------

## paleolithic

Sorry, I didn't post this sooner.  Updating the firmware solved it. Originally I was chrooting in and trying to do it and I was obviously doing something wrong.  When I logged in to my actual system and tried it, everything worked.

----------

## Mr. T.

I have the same issue! A few month ago, a different kernel succeed to load the firmware. Here, a similar problem.

(new edition: words added are in the italic text)

SOLVED: I did a typo in the wpa_supplicant configuration file!   :Mad: 

I haven't solved the issue yet but I think the issue is linked with my initramfs. The messages in dmesg about the loading of the firmware is not significant. 

In fact, I got the same message in a functionnal environment regarding my wireless card. Moreover, some items in my kernel configuration have to modified as below:

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE [=firmware-5.bin]. 

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL [=y]

CONFIG_EXTRA_DIR [=/lib/firmware] -- the extra firmwares that are located in this directory and specified in the EXTRA_FIRMWARE parameter will be built in the kernel.

I think it's better to read the documentation in the kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux) and in its subdirectories to understand the kernel.

I suggest you skip the following sentences if you have an issue about the ath10k loading. It does not seems my issue is linked to the firmware loading.

I use a initramfs to boot because I have a separate /usr partition. You can see below some of the settings I have configured.

```
CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD [=y]

CONFIG_FW_LOADER [=y]

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL [=n]

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE [=firmware-5.bin board.bin board-2.bin]

CONFIG_EXTRA_DIR[=/lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0]

CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK [=y]

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/src/initramfs"

CONFIG_BT [=y]

CONFIG_ATH10K [=m]

CONFIG_ATH10K_PCI [=m]

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT [=y]

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 [=y]

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL [=y]

CONFIG_HCIBTUSB [=y]

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART [=y]

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA [=y]
```

You can see below more informations.

linux configuration file -- (hyperlink removed)

emerge --info -- (hyperlink removed)

ls -lR /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/ -- (hyperlink removed)

ls -R /usr/src/initramfs -- (hyperlink removed)

lspci -knn

lsmod

dmesg

I have partially read the documentation on wireless.kernel.org.

```
root# modprobe ath10_core.ko debug_mask=0x16

modprobe: FATAL: Module ath10k_core.ko not found in directory /lib/modules/4.8.17-hardened
```

I would have liked to get information to debug the kernel module (or the firmware?). Could someone help me, please?

----------

